# beautiful baby bluebirds



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i haven't been on much lately i'm just am loaded down with baby birds, but i had to share with you these two little sweeties.
they were attacked by sparrows that wouldn't allow the parents in to feed them so they had to be pulled and brought to me.
the one with the swollen eye was pretty much scalped, you can see by the first pic that the swelling has gone down a lot.
i have them both on oral baytril, antibiotic eye drops and the one with the worst eye is on metacam for pain and swelling


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*baby bird season*

....Tis the season, isn't it? 

Ah...the baby birds are adorable. Thank you for being the much needy caregiver for them.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Yes, this time of year *does* give a whole new meaning to "'tis the season!"

Thank you for helping these little cuties!!

Sending our healing thoughts with love and hugs...

Please keep us updated...

Shi and the gang


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Darling babies! So sorry the one was so injured. I just love their stoic/giving you the evil eye look!

Terry


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

they fledged!!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

SO adorable! I just love bluebirds  And are those a couple tiny blue feathers I see popping up on that one's head?


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

no, lol, that's nail polish for identification, it's wearing off now.
but they do have blue flight and tail feathers comin in


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

they are so cute! they(bluebirds) seem to have that grumpy look on their face...lol.. it is funny. I have bird bottles hung all around the house here and a few pairs nest every year..they love those bottles. they are such pretty birds. oh and I didn 't know sparrows could be so agressive.... learned something.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

They are adorable, Jodi!! GREAT JOB!!

Sending OUR BEST with Love and Hugs for a great life!

Shi/MR. Squeaks/Dom/Gimiie/WoeBeGone/Rae Charles


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Too cute! Any new pictures or did you release them already?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> they are so cute! they(bluebirds) seem to have that grumpy look on their face...lol.. it is funny. I have bird bottles hung all around the house here and a few pairs nest every year..they love those bottles. they are such pretty birds. oh and I didn 't know sparrows could be so agressive.... learned something.


It's house sparrows that usually do this. Not our different kinds of native sparrows. They can be really mean. They will go into nests and kill the parents and babies if they can and take over the nest. They will even just go ahead and build a nest right over the dead babies. They aren't really sparrows at all, but a member of the weaver finch. But they are called house sparrows. This is one of the reasons why many people don't like having them around. They drive out our native birds.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

BTW Jodi, they are really precious. Too bad about having to break up the family. I love bluebirds. So pretty.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2010)

I love bluebirds too ,good job with that save and all your other work to keep wildlife living and free


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

They are so so cute! Thanks for helping them


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Their Adorable Jodi!


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

the bluebirds were released yesterday morning, i didn't see them all day and thought they had beat feet out of here, but yesterday afternoon they came back and were hanging around the aviary, they begged for food and one was willing to come down for a little formula (they have been weaned).
i knew they were actively looking for bugs because one of them had an ant stuck on his forehead, probably biting him, lol, he got it off anyways.
this morning they have found the mealworm feeder, i hope they continue to visit me


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

GREAT NEWS, Jodi!!

I, too, hope they continue to visit...I have a feeling they will!!

WELL DONE!!

Sending Safe and Healthy Thoughts for Long and Productive Lives!!

With Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

altgirl35 said:


> the bluebirds were released yesterday morning, i didn't see them all day and thought they had beat feet out of here, but yesterday afternoon they came back and were hanging around the aviary, they begged for food and one was willing to come down for a little formula (they have been weaned).
> i knew they were actively looking for bugs because one of them had an ant stuck on his forehead, probably biting him, lol, he got it off anyways.
> this morning they have found the mealworm feeder,* i hope they continue to visit me*




I hope so too.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i see them a few times a day at the mw feeder, i'm trying to get a pic of them


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pics would be great! They do love mealworms.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i did get pics i just have to edit and upload, i will try to get them on later after all my birdie chores


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Great. Looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## leencyfroz (Nov 20, 2010)

Cool bluebirds of happyness,also have bird houses scattered around our yard, one in the holly bush, another in a redbud tree. While peeking inside the redbud house a yellow fench buzzed my 13 year olds ear. You see he as a scout project built the birdhouses this winter.


----------

